# Cultybraggan Prisoner of War Camp



## Providentblue (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any local knowledge or further information regarding this site - rumour has it that the land may be sold off for houses soon...I have had a wee look around the perimeter and it certainly looks well preserved.

18.09.2007 - Villagers buy historic WWII prison camp 

Residents of a Scottish village are celebrating after they took possession of a former World War II prisoner of war camp in Perthshire. 

Cultybraggan Camp, once used to hold some of the most notorious Nazi prisoners, has been bought for £350,000 by the Comrie Development Trust following a vote in August 2007 from villagers and members to purchase the site. 

The sale represents the first significant sale of Ministry of Defence property in Scotland to a community body under the provisions of the Land Reform (Scotland) Act. 

"These are very exciting times for Comrie. Owning this land gives us complete control over a very important asset and an opportunity to develop the site in the way the community wants," said Cathy Tilbrook, Chair of the Comrie Development Trust. 

During, and after the war, the camp housed up to 4,000 German prisoners and was once known as 'Nazi 2'. It was one of only two maximum security camps in Britain which held prisoners classified as the most ardent Nazis and troublemakers who would be most difficult to repatriate in the post-war period. 

Rudolph Hess is believed to have been held here for a night en route to England after his plane crash-landed in Scotland. 

Comrie residents will now debate Cultybraggan's future use.



http://www.geo.ed.ac.uk/scotgaz/features/featurefirst7987.html



[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/426547dab8dd99bc6.jpg]




[/lb]


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2008)

That's really interesting. That photo is great. Are those huts still there? It looks amazingly well-preserved. Do you have any more photos at all? And can that one be sized so that it can be seen larger?
Sorry about the barrage of questions, but it's quite unusual to see so much still standing on a former POW site. Would love to see more please.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 14, 2008)

oooooooooooooooh Foxy, there's loads of them on the link lol. loads and loads of them. Would love to see more of this place before any changes are made.

Cheers Bob,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2008)

smileysal said:


> oooooooooooooooh Foxy, there's loads of them on the link lol. loads and loads of them.



Ye Gods!!! I must be going blind! I never even noticed the link. Cheers Sal and sorry Bob. Will have a gander at those in a bit.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 15, 2008)

There are also loads of photos on Flickr, and a thread on (ahem) another UE forum about Cultybraggan camp. But what you may not realise is that there's a giant bunker within the camp, that replaced Barnton Quarry as the Scottish government's wartime HQ bunker. The local residents opened it up for the day recently; but although it was only built in the late 1980's it's already decaying as the damp is getting in through the failing tanking.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 24, 2008)

My folks live just down the road so next time I visit I'll have a recce.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 26, 2009)

From today's Press & Journal...



> community trust hopes to create commercial workspace at former prisoner-of-war site near comrie
> £50,000 granted to help transform old Army camp
> 
> By Alison Middleton
> ...


----------



## the_historian (Mar 26, 2009)

Seahorse-
Cheers for the update. Got a special interest in this camp, since my old man spent many a cold weekend here at TA camps in the 50s!
Foxy-
Here's an article I did on the camp for online archaeology-
http://www.online-archaeology.co.uk/Contribute/ArchaeologyArticles/tabid/85/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/11/Default.aspx


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 26, 2009)

the_historian said:


> Foxy-
> Here's an article I did on the camp for online archaeology-



Cheers for the link, Gordon.


----------



## dieseldrinker (Mar 26, 2009)

They look in pretty good shape


----------



## the_historian (Mar 26, 2009)

Diesel,
I was lucky enough to get a tour of the place with the MoD a couple of years ago, since I was doing my dissertation on PoWs in Britain.
The huts were all in immaculate condition inside, the only problem was the peeling paint on the roof exteriors.


----------



## lost (Mar 26, 2009)

I visited a couple of years ago, on an open day - so the public were swarming about. Pah! The huts are quite stripped out but it's a pretty interesting place


----------



## foz101 (Mar 27, 2009)

The bunker is moist. It can be visited with permission, but they want to rob you blind for the privilege and crap on you with all sorts of "can and can't do's". They forked out for it but don't have the money to restore or maintain it properly. Hence the grant money in the previous story.

Interesting place though.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 27, 2009)

What a great Site -lloks like there loads to see!

Those Cells looks amazing -looks like the original cell dorrs too 

http://www.geo.ed.ac.uk/scotgaz/features/moregpix7987.html

Anyone planning a trip here before the re-development kicks-in?


----------



## nutnut (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW :shocked:

Now why can't that be down here in dull old Sussex :arghh:

I am really, really liking that, it would be good to see it be made use of, rather than fall to bits like all the other sites that used to exist.


----------

